# Cussin' Christians...?



## Nse007 (May 6, 2007)

Are some words that used to be swear words (at least where I grew up) legitimate to use now? I live in Seattle, WA where there is a somewhat controversial reformed-esque mega-church. I live with and have many friends that attend there and noticed that the "a" word (not in the context of a donkey) and the "b" word (not in the context of a female dog) are used with much freedom and liberality. Bretheren, is this right? What should an individual in my situation do?


----------



## Richard King (May 6, 2007)

Interesting point. I once used the word "bloody" as I had heard it in countless movies with Brits saying it and a New Zealander scolded me for using such coarse and vulgar language in front of his wife. I didn't even know it was coarse and vulgar.

and at the risk of starting up yet another South vs North war thread...I was told by my dad when I was young that one of the things he didn't like about "yankees' is they would say words in front of women that men should not say.


----------



## Puritanhead (May 6, 2007)

Richard King said:


> and at the risk of starting up yet another South vs North war thread...I was told by my dad when I was young that one of the things he didn't like about "yankees' is they would say words in front of women that men should not say.


 Yeah, yankees are immoral like that! In fairness, I think I was about eighteen years of age before I realized that "damn" and "yankees" were two separate words.


----------



## blhowes (May 6, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> In fairness, I think I was about eighteen years of age before I realized that "damn" and "yankees" were two separate words.


----------



## jawyman (May 6, 2007)

It is my opinion and only my opinion that people who use words that are considered impolite and profane are people that just don't have anything intelligent to say in the first place. There is always a better word to use than one that will offend.

We are commanded by our Saviour Jesus Christ to love our neighbours and the use of the "a" word (not referring to a donkey) and the "b" word (not referring to a female dog) towards our brothers and sisters in Christ is not following Christ's command to love one another.

That is my  worth.


----------



## IanWatson (May 6, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> Yeah, yankees are immoral like that! In fairness, I think I was about eighteen years of age before I realized that "damn" and "yankees" were two separate words.



HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ivan (May 6, 2007)

jawyman said:


> It is my opinion and only my opinion that people who use words that are considered impolite and profane are people that just don't have anything intelligent to say in the first place. There is always a better word to use than one that will offend.
> 
> We are commanded by our Saviour Jesus Christ to love our neighbours and the use of the "a" word (not referring to a donkey) and the "b" word (not referring to a female dog) towards our brothers and sisters in Christ is not following Christ's command to love one another.
> 
> That is my  worth.


----------



## Puritanhead (May 6, 2007)

I won't say anything else about yankees. I was being tongue-in-cheek.

Remember what the Apostle Paul told the Colossians, "Let your conversation always be with grace seasoned with salt. And what Paul told young Timothy: "But shun vain and idle babblings, for they will increase to more ungodliness..." I have fallen short in time's past. I can get carried away with humor. 

I have failed abysmally in time's past in trying to correct someone who neglected his conduct of speech. We should be careful how we rebuke others as well.

More importantly, it's good to realize that there are more dimensions to maintaining sound conduct of speech than just abstaining from cursing. Persons can abstain from cursing, and yet still be prone to offending others, gossip, or otherwise idle, unprofitable chatter. It's important not to let one's guard off on these matters.

My foolishness in time's past with speech has pierced me with many sorrows.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 6, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> I won't say anything else about yankees. I was being tongue-in-cheek.
> 
> Remember what the Apostle Paul told the Colossians, "Let your conversation always be with grace seasoned with salt. And what Paul told young Timothy: "But shun vain and idle babblings, for they will increase to more ungodliness..." I have fallen short in time's past. I can get carried away with humor.
> 
> ...



You and me both. I re-live episodes of folly in my mind sometimes and shudder.

My problem is not that I regularly use such words in conversation but that my temper boils at times and a nature that I hate comes to the surface. It's a reminder of the sin that remains within me that I tolerate too much.

I like what you said about rebuke above, Ryan. I think there are some that always want to be reminding people of things and rebuking them for poor behavior. We are commanded to be long-suffering and that means cutting people a little slack if they slip up every now and again and trusting that God is sanctifying them if it's not a pattern of behavior.

It's a pet peave of mine but I think some are a bit too uptight sometimes when we're poking fun at one another and enjoying each other's company and one comes in who doesn't understand the group dynamic and intimates that we're all wasting our time on vain pursuits as if the Christian life is supposed to be all dour expressions and deep contemplation. I enjoy giving people a hard time that I know have fun with it. I always am careful not to make that my only interaction with them but it's fun to let people know you appreciate things with humor sometimes and brighten their day. That can be done without coarse jesting or speech that is not edifying.

Just yesterday, for instance, the Japanese wife of a friend of mine was cleaning dishes after a fellowship meal, which I very much appreciated because it meant we didn't have to wash them when we got hom. I remarked to her: "Boy Shizue, I'll have to tell all those people that you're not as mean as they thought you were." She knows me well enough that I've been extremely appreciative of her hard work in the past but she also knows I like to make people laugh. She took it exactly as intended and all the other ladies in the kitchen were laughing and giving it right back to me. Yet, there are some that might fold their arms and say: "That speech was not seasoned with love."

So I do appreciate this observation, Ryan, that we ought to be careful to always be running to reprove people. Such reproof needs to be discerning and long-suffering.


----------



## Iconoclast (May 6, 2007)

*Mt.26:69-75*

When Peter denied being a disciple,he cursed to disguise himself as one of the unbeliever's 69Now Peter sat without in the palace: and a damsel came unto him, saying, Thou also wast with Jesus of Galilee. 

70But he denied before them all, saying, I know not what thou sayest. 

71And when he was gone out into the porch, another maid saw him, and said unto them that were there, This fellow was also with Jesus of Nazareth. 

72And again he denied with an oath, I do not know the man. 

73And after a while came unto him they that stood by, and said to Peter, Surely thou also art one of them; for thy speech bewrayeth thee. 

74Then began he to curse and to swear, saying, I know not the man. And immediately the **** crew. 

75And Peter remembered the word of Jesus, which said unto him, Before the **** crow, thou shalt deny me thrice. And he went out, and wept bitterly.
Also Jesus warned us not to refer to anyone as Raca,ie fool.
Eph 5:1-11 warns against,corrupt speech


----------

